# Larry Berman's Speaking Tour (free events)



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I got an email about this from iTrade. Admins, feel free to remove this if you think it's inappropriate. I'm posting it here for a couple reasons:

1. Larry Berman is pretty sharp, I've always been impressed with him on BNN, and I trust him to some degree
2. The seminars are free

iTrade says: Join Larry Berman, from BNN's Berman's Call and his partners, ETF Capital Management and Independent Investor Institute, along with Scotia iTRADE to learn:

How to protect and grow your portfolio;
How to manage your emotions when investing;
How global-macro and political issues affect markets; and
Participate in a Live Berman's Call!

If you go, of course beware of products & services they may try to sell you including from iTrade and ETFCM. Strongly recommend turning down any products being offered. The sign up link for the free seminars is
http://www.etfcm.com/investor-education/larry-berman-speaking-tour


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

Yeah. He seems to be very knowledgeable. 

However, he was saying the markets were going to go sideways in 2013. 
http://www.stockchase.com/expert/view/106/sort/date/page/18/direction/desc/max/20

I know 2013 is not over yet but so far he is really wrong.

I don't expect anyone to pick a winning stock. However, I pay more attention to these expert's general macro market view. It seems, to me at least, that Mr. Berman was very wrong in predicting the market trend at the end of 2012. But this is just my own understanding of his opinion.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I was more interested in his technical analysis skills and his knowledge of ETFs. This guy has mentioned things about ETFs that I hadn't heard before and that I didn't know... I was impressed by that.

He also seemed reasonably good with T/A. Of course T/A is just about increasing the probability of getting a trade right. I don't hold it against him that he made a wrong call. Anyone who trades is making wrong calls all the time... it's part of the speculation game.

Anyway - I just signed up for the talk. I realize iTrade is going to be there and probably will be a pest though


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

I agree with your comments too.

He was talking about "Sleep at Night Portfolio", buy this sell that, etc. Is he doing this as a "mutual fund" or are we supposed to duplicate his instruction on our own trade if we want to follow? It seems to be quite complicated with frequent switches. It would be nice if he just does it and charge a MER for his strategies.


----------



## nakedput (Jan 2, 2013)

MoreMiles said:


> Yeah. He seems to be very knowledgeable.
> 
> However, he was saying the markets were going to go sideways in 2013.
> http://www.stockchase.com/expert/view/106/sort/date/page/18/direction/desc/max/20
> ...


You are going to dismiss the guy because he made an incorrect call on the markets? Things change everyday with the markets and what is right one day can be wrong the next. I didn't even click that link but I assume Berman was talking about the CAD markets....in case you are unaware, they have went sideways..there hasn't been a ton of growth at all.


----------



## GoldStone (Mar 6, 2011)

nakedput said:


> You are going to dismiss the guy because he made an incorrect call on the markets? *Things change everyday with the markets and what is right one day can be wrong the next.*


If so, why listen to a talking head at all? I having nothing against Berman personally, but the whole business of making investment predictions on TV is ridiculous.


----------



## bettyboop (Dec 13, 2011)

These guys all have funds they manage, I take a look at the performance and then decide if they are worth listening to.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I think Berman realizes the futility of making predictions because he hedges so much when he makes them. On the other hand, he relies on his TV appearances/predictions to drive his own business. The first rule of showbusiness is to give the punters what they want.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

*I am predicting the S&P 500 will hit 2,000 by fall 2014.*
Notwithstanding anything to the contrary in the event that countervailing actions transpire to the extent that market dynamics are altered to a significant degree thereby rendering assumed positions to be counter to above stated position in the event that factors outside the immediate purview of the understated assumptions, notwithstanding anything to the contrary.

^ there, I am now a talking head expert and I should be on BNN Market Call.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

HaroldCrump said:


> ^ there, I am now a talking head expert and I should be on BNN Market Call.


When are where is the first date on your speaking tour Harold?


----------

